# :-( Looking to rehome our 11 month old Bobby - Cambridgeshire, UK



## Lmcd (Sep 21, 2015)

This is now solved.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor dog pays the price for the lack of thought and consideration in getting a puppy. Sorry but your post makes me nothing but mad! 11 months old and he is too energetic???seriously!!!
Please contact the doodle trust, they will help you. Offering your dog up for adoption on a forum is the quickest way to get him mistreated or worse. Please use an official rescue, as I said the doodle trust are great.
I hope Bobby gets the home he truly deserves.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, please do contact the Doodle Trust, It must be hard, sadly there are too many in this position, I understand the frustration in Karen's post. It is so sad for the poor dogs that have to be re-homed because people did not think REALLY hard whether they could cope with a dog in the family, but I do understand that a lot of people totally underestimate how hard it can be, the only thing i could add is that he is a the worst age, the most common age for dogs to be re-homed because they are hard work, but in just a few more months he should be calmer. The main thing you should do if you have second thoughts is just to ensure one of you gets him out for a couple of good walks each day. A tired dog is a much better behaved dog. If you really can't manage that then yes, he probably will be better off going to rescue.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I hope you can find a good home for Bobby if you are unable to keep him.

One last suggestion, as some people are unaware of it as an option, would be to have him go to a dog daycare for a couple of days during the week. This is usually someone's house who looks after a few dogs during working hours and would take them for off lead walks. It's an option many people take if they work part time or have other responsibilities, to balance out the week (as people do with childcare) and make sure the dog gets enough exercise and attention. Perhaps you have considered this already but I thought I'd suggest it as it's something some people aren't aware of as an option as they associate any dog boarding with kennels, which is quite different.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm sorry but I agree with Karen. We are seeing more and more of this. My puppy bites, my puppy cries at night, my puppy runs like mad or is aggressive. Your puppy is normal. You need to train and guide him. People buying from breeders then rehoming or worse dumping in shelters are giving breeders a bad name. Rescues are saying breeders should not breed because so many dogs end up in rescue. Well guess what rescues end up iback n rescue too because people love a cute little puppy but don't think about the work they must do.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

AMEN Donna.you know if i lived closer i would take him,The poor little guy never even had a chance at life at home ,That is a reel shame


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Poor Bobby. He's just being a normal puppy. Puppies are a lot of work just like children are but you would never rehome your children now would you.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

How very sad that you did not consider that a young puppy may actually be (shocker) energetic or excitable! I feel very bad for Bobby that he has an owner that truly did not consider his needs at all when deciding it would be fun to adopt him for a few months and then give him away when realizing that raising a pet requires work. He sounds like a wonderful dog and I hope he gets adopted by a more responsible owner.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Liam, bobby looks adorable, I wish I could take him.
Your puppy will very soon be fully grown and a different dog, who will be happy to chill and relax with you and your family more, is there no way you can extend his stay with you?
As you can see people on here are very passionate about their poos and don't like to see unwanted poos offered up for grabs.
I'm sure you are thinking what is best for bobby and yourselves as a family, please don't be offended by peoples love and passion for their pets.
Did you contact the doodle trust?
Has bobby been / found a new home??
Please keep the post updated so people know if a positive outcome for the gorgeous bobby has been reached.
Thanks


----------



## KatyR (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi 

Have just seen your post. We are considering getting a cockapoo to fit in with our family (3 children aged 11, 14 and 16) and live in Cambridge. Could you tell me a bit bit more about Bobby. What sort of cross is he and who is his breeder? He is a real stunner! Any advice from other owners out there appreciated.


----------

